# Film School Financing



## freakyfreddy (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone know any film schools that finance your thesis project? Right now the only school I can think of is USC. I know for a fact that AFI and UCLA don't. 
I really want to know so I get a real good idea how much money I'm going to be spending on film school IF I go.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually AFI gives you $13,000 for financing, sorry.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Sep 15, 2011)

Update #2: NYU doesn't. Chapman gives you $10,000.


----------



## Mike_V (Sep 15, 2011)

for chapman

900 budget for cycle films
10k for thesis + a certain amount of processing cost (a certain amount of foot)


----------



## Penny Royaltea Silva (Sep 17, 2011)

CSULB, I'm guessing, gives film production grants of up to $7k.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 28, 2011)

Funding your thesis project is a rare occurrence in MFA and undergraduate programs...none of my films in undergrad were funded by the school.  What is crazy is that despite the lack of funding, people are making $30+K thesis films these days.  Florida State and Ohio University are some other schools that offer significant cash for thesis projects, as I recall.

USC does NOT fund all thesis films, as the OP stated, though they do provide monetary awards (never full budget) for a selected group through the scholarship process.   

They do fund 3xCTPR546 (narrative shorts) and 3xCTPR547 (documentary shorts) per semester, and one drama and one multi-cam pilot per academic year, which may be the source of the confusion...but thesis students get access to university resources, not cash.


----------

